# Anybody Shark fishing this weekend?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

My 12yo wants to see a shark caught up close and maybe get to fight one. I know nothing about shark fishing so if anyone is going out that is willing to entertain a couple tag-alongs let me know. Day, night, beach, bridge, pier whatever, whenever. Thanks


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

startzc said:


> My 12yo wants to see a shark caught up close and maybe get to fight one. I know nothing about shark fishing so if anyone is going out that is willing to entertain a couple tag-alongs let me know. Day, night, beach, bridge, pier whatever, whenever. Thanks


team SEA LEVEL will be fishing all weekend. Cant promise we will be catching but we will be putting in the long hours and giving it our best! I will be between Navarre and Pcola all weekend if you want too bring the youngster by sometime and see how things are going you are more than welcome! shoot me a text and I will let you know where to go. UGLY 916 532 4521


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Ugly 1 said:


> team SEA LEVEL will be fishing all weekend. Cant promise we will be catching but we will be putting in the long hours and giving it our best! I will be between Navarre and Pcola all weekend if you want too bring the youngster by sometime and see how things are going you are more than welcome! shoot me a text and I will let you know where to go. UGLY 916 532 4521


Good man! Good luck, hope the youngster gets to see one up close


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Sounds great, we will hit you up tomorrow afternoon. Thanks Ugly


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

didn't get out today my son wussed out because of the weather but if you're going out later this week when its warmer out let us know we'll go with you ugly.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

startzc said:


> didn't get out today my son wussed out because of the weather but if you're going out later this week when its warmer out let us know we'll go with you ugly.


 Im heading back out tonight. 7 more days in the BHC means its going to be a busy week on the water! give me a call and I will let you know where to go. UGLY


----------

